# REC--Scallop and Prosciutto Bites



## PA Baker (Jan 21, 2005)

*Scallop and Prosciutto Bites*

_A different version of the commonly seen appetizer of scallops wrapped in bacon. Using prosciutto allows for the subtle flavors of this meat to come through without overpowering the wonderful flavor of the scallops. Additionally, the fat content and grease is significantly less than bacon._

1 pound large scallops
4 ounces thinly sliced prosciutto
toothpicks
2 tablespoons olive oil
 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground 
   black pepper
3 tablespoons white wine


Directions
1 Wrap each scallop with a thin slice of prosciutto and 
   secure with a toothpick.
2 Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high 
   heat. Place the scallops into the pan, and cook for about 2 
   minutes on each side. Season each side with pepper as it is 
   cooking. Once each side has been fried, sprinkle the white wine 
   over the scallops, and cook for another 1 to 2 minutes.
3 Remove the scallops from the pan to drain on paper 
   towels. When slightly cooled, transfer to a serving tray, and 
   remove the toothpicks to serve.


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2005)

Yummmmmmy!

I'm planning a party in May.

This is on the list of must haves!

Thanks!


----------

